# 2 tree trimmers injured in chainsaw accident



## RCR 3 EVER (Oct 3, 2008)

A tree service company had 2 trimmers working in Rochester Hills, MI recently. As 1 guy began to cut a tree, the tip of the saw struck a nearby log, causing the saw to kickback and strike the guy in the forehead. The saw operator dropped the saw, which then struck the other worker in the upper arm and hand. One man was treated and released, the other was admitted. According to sheriff none of the injuries were life threatening.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Oct 3, 2008)

Moe, Larry and Curly Tree Care....... I hope the poor guy who got it in the head survives....

Sounds like maybe helmets were optional at the Co.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 3, 2008)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> Moe, Larry and Curly Tree Care....... I hope the poor guy who got it in the head survives....
> 
> Sounds like maybe helmets were optional at the Co.



he he tom trees:smoking:


----------



## BCMA (Oct 3, 2008)

I think ANSI Z133.1 standards are good and we should follow them. They will prevent a majority of accidents.

ANSI Z133.1 8.7.2 When more that one worker is limbing or bucking a tree, each shall be positioned and their duties organized so that the actions of one worker will not create a hazard for any other worker.

I'm sorry to hear that these guys got hurt.


----------



## clearance (Oct 3, 2008)

BCMA said:


> ANSI Z133.1 8.7.2 When more that one worker is limbing or bucking a tree, each shall be positioned and their duties organized so that the actions of one worker will not create a hazard for any other worker.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that these guys got hurt.



When bucking a log-only one worker bucking or limbing the same log. Nevermind this ANSI rule, one at a time, anything else is stupid.


----------



## BCMA (Oct 3, 2008)

clearance said:


> When bucking a log-only one worker bucking or limbing the same log. Nevermind this ANSI rule, one at a time, anything else is stupid.



You can never be too safe running a chainsaw when there are other workers around. Good point.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Oct 4, 2008)

Common sense, self awareness and awareness of surroundings also pays a part in how a chainsaw is handled.
While cutting small branches for kindling recently I noticed that the saw was coming a little too close to my foot while holding the branches down. I readjusted my stance and had no problems. I also wear the helmet, chaps and boots when cutting anything with a saw. Even though my wife does not cut, but she handles branches near me she also wears the chaps,etc

It was not until I bought my own saw that I started to wear PPE. For decades we cut with no PPE and only suffered 2 minor cuts on shins from the saw. We did wear helmets, but more for the dead trees dropping dead branches on us while cutting. I guess we were just stupidly lucky and the man upstairs looked after us stupid folks. 
I have now convinced my family members to now wear the PPE.:biggrinbounce2: 

The 2 guys that got injured did not posses the current knowledge that helmets and other PPE should be standard equipment and actually be worn and not sit on the truck if they even possessed the stuff.

I hope the these guys had insurance and the homeowner does not get sued for creating a dangerous situation involving his tree.


----------



## Husky137 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hmmmm, I wonder why the chain brake didn't activate?


----------



## neil_004 (Oct 6, 2008)

Probably not enough energy in the kickback for the inertia brake. His hand position, grip or stance might have prevented the chain brake handle from being engaged.


----------



## Husky137 (Oct 8, 2008)

neil_004 said:


> Probably not enough energy in the kickback for the inertia brake. His hand position, grip or stance might have prevented the chain brake handle from being engaged.




Enough kick back to hit the guy in the forehead. I'd be willing to bet that it was removed or disabled some how. It would certainly fit with the rest of their apparent ineptitude.


----------

